# Raising funds for Marlets and Haiti



## mike e (2 Mar 2010)

Hello everyone, at the end of the month I am taking part in the FNRttC to help raise funds for the Marlets hospice in Hove, I collected sponsors, donations last year and raised money for Help for Heroes so this time I have decided to raise some funds by selling off some unused cycling kit. I would like to raise as much as I can and I am going to donate 50% to Marlets and 50% to DEC for Haiti. I have posted all the pics of the kit and there are 25 items, it's a bit like the Generation Game.... I haven't done this before so I'm not sure how it will work? People could send a cheque, use paypal or pay in person if they see me. I can post items or deliver in person perhaps (for example at this months FNRttC). I'm not sure what a fair price may be for some of the items, the clothing I guess could average £5 per item perhaps? An electronics expert may come in handy with the lights, the Electron works fine but has no charger, the Lumicycles as you can see have been dismantled so need attention (but include 2 chargers, extension leads, lamp units, bulbs & mounts), the BLT also has no charger and the switch gear inside is broken - spares or repairs? All supplied bulbs have been checked in the Electron light and work fine. The Sigma computer works but just needs a new battery. The Buffalo jacket (item 18) has a small hole on the right sleeve (due to a crash) and is ideal if planning a cycle ride to the North Pole. The long tights (item 13) are unworn and would suit someone of giraffe proportions...

I am open to any offers for any items, this could get messy and if it's as much hassle as posting all the pics it will probably be a nightmare....but hopefully worth it.

Thanks all,

Mike.

Item 1 - Electron light, works but no charger


Item 2 - Lumicycle lights, need attention


Item 3 - BLT light, no charger, battery ok, switch broken


Item 4 - Sigma computer, 2 bike mounts, just needs a new battery


Item 5 - Bad Bones, to beef up a d lock


Item 6 - Nike bum bag, in good condition, holds 2 small water bottles inside


Item 7 - Camelbak, takes 1 litre bladder I think (not with it)


Item 8 - Hind mitts, in good cond


Item 9 - Altura hat, unused


Item 10 - Polaris headband, used and in fair cond


Item 11 - Purple scarf, this colour may have it's day again soon...


Item 12 - Ronhills, large in fair cond


Item 13 - Very, very, very long tights, unused


Item 14 - Trek bibs, medium in good cond


Item 15 - Trek shirt, medium in good cond (full length zip)


Item 16 - Nema baggy shorts, medium in fair cond


Item 17 - Altura baggy shorts, large in good cond


Item 18 - Buffalo jacket, size 40?, good cond apart from small hole in sleeve


Item 19 - Cycling Plus long sleeve, medium but a bit small, good cond


Item 20 - Cycling Plus short sleeve, medium but a bit small, good cond


Item 21 - Marin jersey, medium in fair cond


Item 22 - Karrimor jersey, large in fair cond


Item 23 - French long sleeve jersey, size 2? fair cond


Item 24 - Blue Oakley shirt, x large in good cond


Item 25 - Cream Oakley shirt, large in good cond


----------



## dan_bo (2 Mar 2010)

Give you a tenner for the sigma pooder.


----------



## mike e (2 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Give you a tenner for the sigma pooder.



Cheers Dan, it's yours.


----------



## iLB (3 Mar 2010)

for some reason i am strangely drawn to the long sleeve cycling + jersey, is it as retro as the photo seems?


----------



## mike e (4 Mar 2010)

iLB said:


> for some reason i am strangely drawn to the long sleeve cycling + jersey, is it as retro as the photo seems?



Hi Andy, it's a very nice top and is quite retro I suppose. Yours for £5 or offers? both cycling plus tops for £8 ???


----------



## iLB (4 Mar 2010)

will def take them at that price , see you at the end of march, but where to meet? under an arch at midnight sounds convenient


----------



## mike e (4 Mar 2010)

Hello all,

Items flying out..............sort of...

Sigma computer now sold to Dan Bo

Cycling Plus tops sold to iLB

Don't forget, it's all for a good cause (x2)


----------



## rchomba (6 Mar 2010)

I will give you a tenner for items each 15 and 16


----------



## upsidedown (7 Mar 2010)

Item 13, how very, very, very long ?


----------



## mike e (7 Mar 2010)

upsidedown said:


> Item 13, how very, very, very long ?



Inside leg measures 33" approx to the bottom of the stirrup.


----------



## stevevw (10 Mar 2010)

Mike what do you want for item 2. I like a challenge


----------



## mike e (10 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> Mike what do you want for item 2. I like a challenge



All the money I raise is for the 2 charities and some of the items listed will just get chucked in the bin (re-cycled) if there not sold.

Lumicycles have potential - £5 the lot? £10 if your feeling generous?

To be honest I thought the lights might get some interest from the Friday nighter's, the Electron is a really nice light with a remote handlebar switch, I'm sure someone must have a charger (or suitable) somewhere for it?

The BLT ain't great but for someone who enjoys challenge's, ey Steve...

How about £15 to £20 for the whole lot and I'll chuck in an item of clothing of your choice?


----------



## stevevw (10 Mar 2010)

Mike
How about £50 for the lights and Helmet posted. If I can get all of them working I could sell 2 on and you can have the money from them as well to add to your pot.

As for an item of clothing  Do you think any thing of yours is ever likly to fit me.


----------



## mike e (10 Mar 2010)

Cheers Steve, very generous of you.

Expect a large parcel soon and let the fixing begin....

Point taken on the clothing....

Please pm me an address to send the goodies.....


----------



## Tigerbiten (10 Mar 2010)

I'm interested in Item 7 - The Camelbak outer.
I've a 1 liter inner that I just sit in my 3 liter outer while it cool, but could do with an outer for it.
£10 ok, if so I'll see you under the arch.

Luck .........


----------



## mike e (10 Mar 2010)

Tigerbiten said:


> I'm interested in Item 7 - The Camelbak outer.
> I've a 1 liter inner that I just sit in my 3 liter outer while it cool, but could do with an outer for it.
> £10 ok, if so I'll see you under the arch.
> 
> Luck .........



Sounds good to me, I'll bring it with me. See you at the arch with the rest of my customers....


----------



## stevevw (18 Mar 2010)

Mike
Postman Pat has just rocked up with a big box.

Looks like I will have things to play with next week while I am on holiday.

Cheers see you soon.


----------



## mike e (25 Mar 2010)

Lights sold
Computer sold
Trek gear sold
Cycling Plus gear sold
Camelbak sold


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2010)

mikee's old


----------

